# UPDATE-Going into GR Rescue Golden in dire need of help.



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful, I hope there is a rescue able to take him in and work with him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It isn't Bond, is it?


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh the dear boy looks scared. I hope he receives the help and love he needs and deserves.

Sending positive thoughts!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He's not Bond. His head is definitely different than Bond's. Within the last hour or so there's been a positive contact with a no kill shelter in CT with a trainer that may be able to work with him. I don't think arrangements have been finalized. I find his eyes just haunting . . . like he's begging for help.


----------



## Lisanken (May 8, 2015)

He is beautiful. My daughter lives an hour from there. If the rescue in Connecticut falls through can you let me know?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Poor boy looks scared. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

That picture is heartbreaking! Please keep us posted. Sending good thoughts and happy endings his way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Z's*

Is there a Facebook link for him?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks terrified, could be part of the reason why he's showing food aggression. 

Hope the group comes through for him, he's beautiful.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor boy, praying someone can help.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Aw man I wish I lived in the U.S. I would have take him


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This dog's situation has been discussed in a closed Facebook group I belong to. He's being held at the TJ O'Connor shelter in Springfield, MA. _Thomas J. O'Connor Animal Control & Adoption Center: Search_ 

A woman who has been in touch with them says they will only release him to a rescue equipped to deal with his aggression. At his time there doesn't appear to be any explanation for his aggression whether basic temperament, health related, poor treatment etc. but it is said to be escalating.

I would encourage anyone affiliated with a rescue that could work with this dog to contact TJ O'Connor.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Z's*

Praying that someone save him!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's absolutely beautiful, I hope the CT shelter comes through for him. I wish I could help. Poor boy looks so terrified.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Too bad he's at the wrong side of the US, otherwise I'd be interested. Looks terrified to me, poor boy.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

golfgal said:


> Too bad he's at the wrong side of the US, otherwise I'd be interested. Looks terrified to me, poor boy.



Can they ship him to you?? He is so beautiful. I showed my wife his photo and told her about his food aggression. She said, "just give him all the food!"


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I heard today that arrangements are being made to transport him to the rescue in CT where there are two trainers who will work with him. Hopefully things will improve for him. Thanks to all those who have expressed concern.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

That's good news, thank you for the update.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> I heard today that arrangements are being made to transport him to the rescue in CT where there are two trainers who will work with him. Hopefully things will improve for him. Thanks to all those who have expressed concern.


That's awesome news!!!


----------



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm affiliated with a rescue group "Golden Bond" I've forwarded the photo and info to the director of the org to see if she can help. I pray someone can rescue him.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He is beautiful and appears to be in good condition. Someone must be missing him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, thank you for the update.

I'll update the thread title too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boaz*

Boaz: Is Golden Bond rescuing him? Thanks for letting them know about him.


----------



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

I heard they were looking into it, but I don't have confirmation that they rescued him.


----------

